

Whitepixel breaks 28.6 billion password/sec - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=42

======
kondro
Wow. No password is safe. If you have an 8 character password using 8
characters from a selection of 80 with a known salt the password would take
just 16.5 hours to crack.

Much less if you assume a smaller character pool as most people don't use
shift characters.

